# do i have to be worried?



## leigh147 (Jan 13, 2006)

ok i did something stupid. first of all im a civilian. im a doctor and a bit of a "buff" if you will. Well , as i was leaving my office this evening, i saw a white van parked outside on the street. There were two african - american men inside and as i got into my car one of them got out and approached me , asking if i wanted to buy some steaks. Obviously they were stolen or misappropriated. I was shocked, as my office is in a quiet liliy white suburban community and i was kinda pissed. I told the guy that he was nuts trying to do this in this neighborhood and that he should leave or i was gonna call the cops. He became indignant and said i was showing him no respect and i was stupid enough to keep arguing with him, telling him that he had no permit to sell things out of his car etc. I may have even mocked him a bit:neutral: Well, to make long story short, they were apparently waiting for two other guys who were on foot going to local restaurants to peddle the steaks. I called the police and just as they were leaving they came and pulled the guys over. I called one of my patients at the station house later, now scared that i had overeacted ( iknow i had) and wanting to see what had happened to them. Apparently, they were warned to have a peddlers license , but the driver had a suspended drivers license. He was issued an appearance ticket for driving with a suspended license.
I guess my question is, should i worry that they are going to retaliate against me, and if so how will they do it. According to my Patient/friend they were from out of the area and he says i shouldnt worry. Am i dead meat? ( Pardon the Pun)


----------



## leigh147 (Jan 13, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Would it have been any different if they were white?


well we have peddlers all the time and i yell at them and threaten to call the cops. if youre asking about my fear, i can honestly tell you i would be less afraid. why? i dont know. i guess my big fear is that they are part of a gang. although i know white people are in gangs, i guess i am prejudiced to a certain degree


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

leigh147 said:


> I guess my question is, should i worry that they are going to retaliate against me, and if so how will they do it. According to my Patient/friend they were from out of the area and he says i shouldnt worry. Am i dead meat? ( Pardon the Pun)


Doctor, before I can respond, I must first consult www."MassDocs".com and seek a second opinion on my recent Bird Flu diagnosis. You see, I am a bit of a "buff" if you will, and have not been the same since I shared a futon one night in college with a rubber chicken...

Should I worry?????


----------



## leigh147 (Jan 13, 2006)

GARDA said:


> Doctor, before I can respond, I must first consult www."MassDocs".com and seek a second opinion on my recent Bird Flu diagnosis. You see, I am a bit of a "buff" if you will, and have not been the same since I shared a futon one night in college with a rubber chicken...
> 
> Should I worry?????


Garda as far as i know the bird flu hasnt come to this country yet so youre in the clear......now the rubber chicken, thats a cause for concern. Seriously guys, (and gals) I wonder if you could tell me if im overreacting.


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

I would say you are over reacting. I never found the pedlers anything but a pain in the butt.:t:



leigh147 said:


> Garda as far as i know the bird flu hasnt come to this country yet so youre in the clear......now the rubber chicken, thats a cause for concern. Seriously guys, (and gals) I wonder if you could tell me if im overreacting.


----------



## leigh147 (Jan 13, 2006)

rscalzo said:


> I would say you are over reacting. I never found the pedlers anything but a pain in the butt.:t:


thanks officer rscalzo. Please enjoy your retirement and thank you for your years of service to the public!


----------



## HOTLUNCH (Sep 13, 2005)

leigh147 said:


> i dont know. i guess my big fear is that they are part of a gang.


A gang that sells steaks out of vans in the suburbs. "Just say NO!" to missappropriated steaks.

You sound like a real piece of work.


----------



## leigh147 (Jan 13, 2006)

HOTLUNCH said:


> A gang that sells steaks out of vans in the suburbs. "Just say NO!" to missappropriated steaks.
> 
> You sound like a real piece of work.


LOL! I am that( a real piece of work). I'm starting to feel a little bit better.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. It may not hurt to watch your back for a bit. Next time don't confront people doing illegal activity if you belive it may put you at a risk of harm. If they come to you asking you for something decline and then just call the police. You accomplish your mission and can sleep sound at night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't worry doc. You scored big points with the local 'Vegan' gang, and they will protect you from any retaliation...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:wm:


----------



## leigh147 (Jan 13, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> :wm:


is that a no or a yes officer? I'm obviously not that fast on the uptake ( but im book smart!)


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too much, one thing I would do is drive your wife's car to work for a week or two. Since they probably saw you get into your car and put two and two together that you called they may come back and give you some unscheduled vehicle maintenance or body work, but I would say that's all.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I would wear a marine issue flak jacket to work from now on. If you can't find one, a kevlar vest would do. Purchase a tactical M-4 and practice at the range with sidearms, just in case. I would also stash some type of grenade or explosive satchel in my car in the event a group of them arrive. Mount vulcan miniguns on top of your practice, that allow for remote activation. 

I'm just kiddin' Doc... this is a bit funny. I think you're over-reacting. If they arrive again, just call the boys in blue.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Like 5-0 stated, you could always call PETA. They'll back you up on this one, BIG TIME. Next time, resist the urge to lecture criminals. Meantime, they probably think one of the restaraunt people called anyway. A citation means scant little to criminals. 

However, I have never really seen a "steak thief". One time we had a stolen hot dog cart, though. I was hoping to find it, 'cuz it woulda looked great in my basement.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Would it have been any different if they were white?


If they were white then it wouldn't be meat. There is the possibility that they could have been tuna steaks. not sure.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

"PORK... the other white meat."


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Doc just have someone else start your car at night...You'll be all set..


----------



## leigh147 (Jan 13, 2006)

well its saturday morning and im still alive! no broken windows at my office, I spoke to the sergeant on shift ( i went to high school with his father so im feeling kind of old now) and he didnt think I would have any problems, however they are patroling all over the place.
I guess i had an acute paranoid reaction and im feeling better knowing that you gentleman ( and ladies) are around. I want to thank you all for your responses, you made me feel at ease with your levity and your advice. I greatly admire your work. In our community (Rockland County, New York)there is a lot of controversy that the local police make too much money and have too generous a benefit and retirement package. All i have to say to that is let those critics pull over a van with four potential criminals in it. That alone takes balls that I dont have or ever will have. I have had about half the force as patients( I am an ENT doctor), and i have never charged an officer or his family a copay, though many offer, ( they end up bringing me those traffic cards, i dont speed though) I tell them instead that it is an honor for me to take care of them and I truly feel that way.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, thanks!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ayrts?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Doc (Leigh147), 

We get guys like that all the time. Quite often they deliver steaks to homes and businesses on behalf of a legitimate company and towards the end of the day they always try to peddle off the excess inventory. Granted they MUST have a permit and should not be going door to door. They usually sell for dirt cheap money, we always tell them to just come down to the station, we'll buy some :wink: I wouldn't worry to much about revenge or retaliation. If anything they'll stay out of your neighborhood. For the most part these guys aren't bad, but there are a few idiots. You did the right thing by calling though, you never know what they might actually be up to.

Doc, if you're a "buff" of sorts, perhaps you should go to the reserve academy and get on part-time or auxiliary somewhere??


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Doc, If you want to show them your appreciation...throw out some Viagra samples! LOL


----------



## leigh147 (Jan 13, 2006)

heres why you cant do that anymore:
http://edition.cnn.com/2005/LAW/05/05/mob.doctors.arrests/

i actually went to medical school with one of these guys. Hes on a suicide watch from what i hear.
can someone tell me how getting a discount on your deck being built is a crime, even if the guy doing it is mobbed up? I would like to see what the opinions are out there? mind you , they PAID for there meals at raos, they only received use of the table. The doctor paid 5000 for the deck, they claimed the normal charge was 15000. Seems to me 5000 is still a fair price for two days of work being done by mostly illegal immigrant labor. Yes what they did was wrong and they probably should lose their license to practice medicine. But being put in jail? For ten years?  Ill never ask for a discount on anything again! Samples? Fuhgettaboutit!



chief801 said:


> Hey Doc, If you want to show them your appreciation...throw out some Viagra samples! LOL


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

leigh147 said:


> heres why you cant do that anymore:
> http://edition.cnn.com/2005/LAW/05/05/mob.doctors.arrests/
> 
> i actually went to medical school with one of these guys. Hes on a suicide watch from what i hear.
> can someone tell me how getting a discount on your deck being built is a crime, even if the guy doing it is mobbed up? I would like to see what the opinions are out there? mind you , they PAID for there meals at raos, they only received use of the table. The doctor paid 5000 for the deck, they claimed the normal charge was 15000. Seems to me 5000 is still a fair price for two days of work being done by mostly illegal immigrant labor. Yes what they did was wrong and they probably should lose their license to practice medicine. But being put in jail? For ten years?  Ill never ask for a discount on anything again! Samples? Fuhgettaboutit!


Hey Doc, screw the FBI (F**in Bunch of Idiots is what it stands for)
half those cowards hide behind their name.


----------

